# a book of interest to be read



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone else read Bifes Mal Passados by João Magueijo??


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

'Unrestrained wild beasts who eat food so greasy it needs detergent': Portuguese academic's best-selling book on living in England  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Before I moved here I read a book (in English) called "Culture Shock! Portugal" which stated "The Portuguese are a serious people, and meeting someone with a cheerful disposition and a good sense of humour is rare." I wonder if this "Bifes" book is payback


----------

